# Imperial Guard Ordnance



## Midge913 (Oct 21, 2010)

I have been tossing around the idea of starting an IG army and I am torn as to which one of the ordnance tanks is the favorite/best valueoints/monetary investiture of the IG players. I am a fan of the classic basilisk, but I can see the value of both the medusa and the colossus. Is the griffon even worth taking when there are so many other good choices in the heavy support and ordnance arena? Finally what configurations do you take when using an ordnance battery squadron? or is it just better to take ordnane vehicles on their own? 

Thanks in advance for the imput.


----------



## cranvill (Jul 20, 2008)

i personnel dont play IG but my frend runs a good army and i dont think you can beat the good old leman russ with the new specail rule, lumbering beohmath (spelling lol). meaning it can move and still fire all its wepons includeing the main battle cannon, something that can realy mess up your best laid plans lol.

He also plays a flame tank type of thing ,hellhound i think its called but not to sure and iv never seen it do anything exsept blow up lol.

i would get some of those death strike missle launchers as they seem very good.

hope that helps.


----------



## Grimskul25 (Feb 17, 2009)

Since I'm presuming you asking about artillery ordnance batteries as far as I know you want to squadron of at least 2 depending on what you're getting to maximize the multiple barrage rule. In terms of what type of artillery vehicle basilisk in general is one of the best regardless, as although many point out its weakpoint of having 36" as its minimum range for indirect fire it can overcome this by shooting directly. Notice that all of the other artillery vehicles are only direct or indirect fire, not both. In addition to this all the other artillery vehicles have very specific niches in an army. Colossus have the specific role of annihilating MEQ units, things that hide like devastators or scouts. Griffons are about relatively accurate bombardment that are more helpful against hordes (in general) due to its AP4. The medusa on the other hand is sort of an all-rounder with its 36" pie plate of demolisher doom capable of harming both infantry and tank alike. It is however vulnerable due to its inability to indirect fire and more exposed to long-range anti-tank. Overall the basilisk has the best of both worlds, having the AP3 to hurt mech, the indirect fire to help protect itself from return fire (depending if you have enough terrain) and the S9 to also take down vehicles if need be. 

So more or less if you face an overwhelming majority of MEQ armies the colossus is at its most optimal, with basilisk and medusa either tying (depending if the army really hugs cover) or following in 2nd and 3rd while griffon is left behind due to its lack of AP3. For horde armies griffons start to shine as the AP doesn't matter quite as much as the lower cost of griffons and its ability to wound on 2's regardlss puts it in a higher position. 

However in my final opinion you may as well stick with the basilisk, its the most readily available vehicle with the other artillery not being sold other than from forgeworld and need to be bought either from there or be converted. In comparison the basilisk is cheaper and more versatile in general.

@cranvill Deathstrike missile launcher are far from optimal, it is very situational and requires too much luck and protection to be worth its points, and due to it not being able to shoot the first turn you more or less waste 1/5 or 6 of the game with it not doing anything, you want artillery to help destory or wittle down your enemy until their numbers become manageable for your infantry to mop up, not wait all game for a "potential" one shot weapon to shoot.


----------



## KingOfCheese (Jan 4, 2010)

For me, the Manticore stands out as being the best all-rounder.

Although technically it isn't an ordinance battery, it still performs the duties of one.


----------



## bishop5 (Jan 28, 2008)

The stand-out artillery pieces are the Manticore and Griffon, in my opinion.

The Manticore is an amazing piece of kit - firing between 4 and 12(!) S10 Ordnance shots per battle. The S10 really is exceptional, even if the AP isn't the greatest, you can force multiple saves, all at ID, on squads of infantry or you get 2D6 pick the highest + 10 against side armour of vehicles. 

The Griffon is also a quality pick - cheap as chips means you can take two for the cost of one other artillery piece. The strength of the blast means you will wound most infantry on 2+ and has enough strength to threaten the side armour of tanks like predators, etc. What really makes it shine however, is the ability to re-roll the scatter dice - when you have two tanks in a squadron you have a very good chance of hitting with both blasts, forcing a crazy number of saves (10 man marine squad taking 18 saves? Yes please!) - They also have a small minimum range and a decent enough max range so you should be able to find targets all the time.

The Basilisk isn't as good in this edition, with a MASSIVE minimum range for indirect fire means you will have to put this open-topped tank in harms way to be able to shoot and the good AP can be easily ignored by cover saves. For 25 points more than this tank, you might as well take a standard Leman Russ - at least that has a good chance of surviving ranged AT.


----------



## Daniel Harper (May 25, 2008)

I agree that the basilisk isn't as good now because of the other units but imo its the best. To me its the iconic artillery of the guard and when used right can cause havoc on the field. Sure it has its low points like being face to face with a flanking unit. But its artillery, protect it and adapt your play style accordingly.


----------



## Crimzzen (Jul 9, 2008)

Manticore and Griffon - hands down.

Manticore puts out between 4 and 12 STR 10 AP4 Ordinance Barrage shots a turn. This puppy can be used early on to blast apart land raiders, predators, battlewagons etc as the str 10 is hitting side armour and on everything but LRs, your looking at av 12 or worse. Plus, you get 2 dice to try it on due to the ordinance rule. Once your done blowing up vehicles, drop it on mass infantry. Due to barrage, it ignores intervening terrain and will nuke nearly anything it lands on - even marines due to mass wounding. Give it a heavy flamer as the hull mounted weapon as if it survives long enough to run out of missiles you can go and flame shit or help out if something nasty outflanks/DS.

Griffon is such a bargain for what you get. You can get 2 of these puppies for each colossus. Due to the accurate bombardment rule, str 6, and the fact you get two of them it will actually kill more over the course of a game vs the cover ignoring ap3 colossus. Don't forget that the colossus ignores intervening terrain and is ap4 so against most things, they are not getting save -even marines fall due to mass wounding. Additionally, due to the high str, you can even threaten vehicles with their lower side armour (barrage).

I typically run 1 manticore, 2 griffons, and 2 hydras (another amazing unit, imo) in my heavy support.


----------



## Midge913 (Oct 21, 2010)

Thanks for the imput on the Ordnance folks! now onto the leman russ. 

I like all the variants on paper, but the ones that really standout are of course the standard with the battlecannon, the demolisher, and the executioner. However, I am really intrigued by the exterminator, the eradicator, and the punisher. I fight against orks and nids alot and they seem like they would all be good options against horde armies. 

The Vanquisher variant just seems like a waste of a tank. It seems like a lascannon HWT would be just as effective.

Thoughts?


----------



## Daniel Harper (May 25, 2008)

Midge913 said:


> The Vanquisher variant just seems like a waste of a tank. It seems like a lascannon HWT would be just as effective.
> Thoughts?


You did not just say that, sure not everyone likes the vanquisher but it can do its part. A HVT is at a loss as it is a squishy unit, whereas a vanquisher can go toe to toe with its target. Plus, its basically a long range melta. Lets see your lascannons do that. In closing I'd like to add that its my opinion that vanquishers rock.


----------



## bishop5 (Jan 28, 2008)

The Vanquisher is a one-shot wonder with a 50% chance to hit, let alone penetrate and then you rely on a single decent damage roll with no modifiers. You can Pask it up to improve chance to hit, but it becomes too expensive.

The Punisher is the biggest waste of points in the whole codex. Sounds impressive on paper but an average of 10 S5 AP- hits is actually pretty shit - better off using a an Executioner and dropping AP2 blasts on a unit.

Eradicator suffers from having its role filled by the Hellhound, i.e. AP4 ignores cover. OK it's mounted on a much sturdier chassis but is slower and waaaay less accurate and for more points than a HH, and using up a valuable HS slot.

Exterminator I have no real problem with, except the Hydra looks way cooler and you can get two Hydra's for the cost of one Exterminator - the Exterminator has much more durability and can fire on the move to full effect. Personal preference here, me thinks.


----------

